# New cath code 93458



## karenk123 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,
Has anyone been seeing denials on these yet? We are getting medicare denials.


----------



## crowemd (Jan 21, 2011)

You might want to ask if they have the new codes in their system.  I was told at a Cardiology seminar that most insurance companies won't even get the codes put into their systems until March so to be on the lookout for denials.  This could be the cause of your denial.  Check into it with Medicare as well as any other carriers as you might want to hold-off billing any until the codes are put into their system to avoid having to do double the work.

Hope it helps.


----------



## karenk123 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

